# Long Term Food Storage Mylar bags and Oxygen Absorbers



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I posted this video on another thread and we've talked about this before but we have a lot of new members so I decided to post this again about Long Term food storage using mylar, O2 absorbers, and 5 gallon buckets. Enjoy;


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## kevc (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey guys!

I have quite a bit of experience in storing grain and dried foods in mylar bags! You have to watch to not fold mylar bags more than once as otherwise you'll start to get pin-hole tears in them. This can be a real problem when you're talking long-term. I mainly buy bundles like Mylar Bag / Oxygen Absorber Bundles - Mylar Shop Another thing you have to watch out for is when you're buying oxy absorbers you're going to need some way to reseal them as, if left open to the air, they're going to run out quickly!

Kev


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

kevc said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have quite a bit of experience in storing grain and dried foods in mylar bags! You have to watch to not fold mylar bags more than once as otherwise you'll start to get pin-hole tears in them. This can be a real problem when you're talking long-term. I mainly buy bundles like Mylar Bag / Oxygen Absorber Bundles - Mylar Shop Another thing you have to watch out for is when you're buying oxy absorbers you're going to need some way to reseal them as, if left open to the air, they're going to run out quickly!
> 
> ...


----------

